# Whoops...My Bad! Lol



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Did everyone see this? I wonder if that salvaged title car is now for sale? I'll buy it CHEAP! I can already hear the phone call. "Excuse me chevrolet, can we get another one of them transformers cars?":eek2: 
http://www.autoblog.com/2010/10/11/video-bumblebee-accidentally-t-bones-a-real-cop-car-on-tf3-set/?icid=main%7Caim%7Cdl7%7Csec1_lnk3%7C177020


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's sorry to say, but you know they had to have permits to be filming in the area. The emergency vehicle should have approached with caution, if his dispatch warned him that is....


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, 2 reasons that it's the cop's fault....Closed set and didn't even slow at the intersection.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they sure covered that car up fast!


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

haha. they did cover bumblebee up fast.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

The production company pays the city to have area's shut down for them to film, So i guess DC will be paying the production back to replace a transformer! I wonder what the going rate on an Alien Robot is these days :thinking:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

A lot.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> The production company pays the city to have area's shut down for them to film, So i guess DC will be paying the production back to replace a transformer! I wonder what the going rate on an Alien Robot is these days :thinking:


Oh, I would guess about the cost of a 2010 yellow & black Comaro SS :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

And the cost of the pearl paint job...cause that ain't the yellow you get from Chevy !!


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

lmao what a moron. how did he not know what the hell is going on when the roads are all closed and ect.


----------

